# Little Vermin



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This little Guy was hanging around the chicken coop and came back last night and met the baited trap that was waiting for him---A short Tail Weasel know'en as a Ermine in the winter------He Grabbed the mouse that was tied to the trigger-----He might be small but he can kill chicken's-------*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya they're tough critters, they take on rabbits as well.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good work on the chicken killer Skip...........


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on getting that little sucker

i remember a cartoon that had a weasel always trying to get chickens lol

i love the looks of a winter weasel


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice job bud but it don't look like he is one of those rare yellow belly yooper weasels like the last one you got get him put up


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Skip. He'd make a fine hat for the pinhead I had to deal with today at Nevada DMV...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice catch Skip ! my dad sent me one back when I was doing taxidermy, made a nice mount but I have no idea what I did with it, lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I can sure see how it could be a mystery how a yard bird would have been killed, if one of these critters gets in the hen house.

Good job with the killer, Skip.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Nice work Skip. He'd make a fine hat for the pinhead I had to deal with today at Nevada DMV...


Ha! Bet it would be too big for his small head LOL---Hey Skip I know its too late now, but if you catch another weasel or ermine, take a close up of the face and teeth. I've never seen one ---yea I know I could look online, but it probably wouldn't show its business end.


----------

